# VIDEO, ataque con MACHETE por parte de varios jóvenes norteafricanos en Molina de Segura



## acitisuJ (12 Ene 2022)

*Herido grave tras recibir varias puñaladas con un machete durante una brutal pelea en Molina

«Yo creo que ha perdido la mano», señalaron varios jóvenes que presenciaron el desenlace de la contienda*

Un hombre resultó herido de gravedad este miércoles al recibir varias puñaladas durante una pelea que sostuvo con *dos jóvenes norteafricanos, uno de ellos, al parecer, menor de edad*. Testigos presenciales indicaron que, con un cuchillo de grandes dimensiones, *los jóvenes se cebaron con la víctima*, a la que consiguieron retener en el suelo y a la que propinaron varios puñetazos *mientras lo acuchillaban a plena luz del día* en la calle Triunfo de Molina de Segura, en la esquina con la calle Doctor Fleming.









Herido grave tras recibir varias puñaladas con un machete durante una brutal pelea en Molina


Dos jóvenes se cebaron con un hombre al que acuchillaron y propinaron numerosos puñetazos en el suelo




www.laverdad.es


----------



## Roberto Malone (12 Ene 2022)

@xicomalo , vuestros niños no paran, ¡eh!.


----------



## Pentotal_Sodico (12 Ene 2022)

Parece un currito español remero vs mena pelo-degraded molón a la moda.

Adios mano, ya no podrá remar.


----------



## Llorón (12 Ene 2022)

@xicomaIo que opinas de tus ninios?


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (12 Ene 2022)

Son costumbres sanas


----------



## Fermi (12 Ene 2022)

Gracias PSOE, gracias PP


----------



## Cuarentaconseis (12 Ene 2022)

Por lo visto, aparte de hinjeniero, también vienen bastantes siruhano.


----------



## lefebre (12 Ene 2022)

Pentotal_Sodico dijo:


> Parece un currito español remero vs mena pelo-degraded molón a la moda.
> 
> Adios mano, ya no podrá remar.



Esa es la parte positiva


----------



## acitisuJ (12 Ene 2022)

Los "niños" de Teresa Rodriguez no paran de hacer travesuras propias de niños...


----------



## Jilti (12 Ene 2022)




----------



## Baltasar G thang (12 Ene 2022)

que inutil es la policia de mierda


----------



## Tengo razón (12 Ene 2022)

El vídeo no lo deja claro. Los moritos no huyen al ver a la policía, para mi que puede haber otra cosa de por medio y puede incluso haberse dado el caso que hayan hecho una buena acción, que a veces pasa… a ver si el que iba con el machete por la calle era ese tío.

Espero a ver qué actualicen el caso.


----------



## XRL (12 Ene 2022)

luego que si comedoritos


----------



## Luftwuaje (12 Ene 2022)

Seguro que no les dio un cigarro el malvado blanco hetero.


----------



## blahblahblah (12 Ene 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Herido grave tras recibir varias puñaladas con un machete durante una brutal pelea en Molina
> 
> «Yo creo que ha perdido la mano», señalaron varios jóvenes que presenciaron el desenlace de la contienda*
> 
> ...

























pd: no he entendido el video en absoluto, pero la policia parece que tampoco entendía una mierda lo que había que hacer. Llegan tranquilos y apuntan al único que parece que almenos estaba intentando hacer algo positivo como quitar el machete de en medio...


----------



## tv eye (12 Ene 2022)

Si el tio es por ejemplo, panadero, no va a poder seguir ejerciendo su oficio, ergo, SÍ le están pagando la pensión, de invalidez en este caso. Jaque mate, fascistas.


----------



## lonchagordista (12 Ene 2022)

No sé si lo he visto bien. Un ciudadano normal se ha acercado a quitarles el machete y se ha quedado blandiéndolo en el aire hasta que ha llegado la policía?

Darwin donde estaba? En usa lo habrían frito a balazos.


----------



## blahblahblah (12 Ene 2022)

Jilti dijo:


>



no te engañes, no son las gafas moradas de Podemos
son las gafas tolerantes de la Democracia

todos los partidos políticos tienen la misma política:  esparcir comunismo y Kalergi plan 
Viva el rey y tal


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (12 Ene 2022)

a ver, no esta claro nada solo que uno a perdido la, mano, quien es ese que tiene el machete? le quita al moro o es uno de los que apuñala? no me aclaro.


----------



## perfectohijoputa (12 Ene 2022)

Joder. No falta de nada en ese vídeo. Como chillan las monas.


----------



## ANS² (12 Ene 2022)

como un perro de presa el puto moro de mierda

cuando explote esto y salgamos a la caza del moro nos llamarán fachas...


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (12 Ene 2022)

porque no le funden a tiros al que le esta rematando en el suelo a la victima? en fin...


----------



## Strokeholm (12 Ene 2022)

No les hemos dejado otro remedio que machetear.


----------



## ANS² (12 Ene 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> pd: no he entendido el video en absoluto



al principio se ve bien

hay un moro de mierda vestido de negro con bambos blancos, y el otro moro de mierda con la sudadera y capucha blancas y manchas negras, que están cebados como perros de presa sobre el que tiene los pantalones de remero y que tiene ya media mano cortada


----------



## Falcatón (12 Ene 2022)

lonchagordista dijo:


> No sé si lo he visto bien. Un ciudadano normal se ha acercado a quitarles el machete y se ha quedado blandiéndolo en el aire hasta que ha llegado la policía?
> 
> Darwin donde estaba? En usa lo habrían frito a balazos.



En vez de darle una patada y alejarlo de los hechos el gilipollas lo mantiene alzado y encima ni siquiera se aleja del tumulto, se queda pegado al grupo. Una bala le estaba esperando por bobo pero afortunadamente esto no es yankilandia y los caballero caballero quedarían suspendidos de empleo y sueldo si hubiesen disparado.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (12 Ene 2022)

Esto no tiene nombre. Lo he visto en pequeño desde el móvil, parece un currante a juzgar por el pantalón de trabajo?


----------



## Tblls (12 Ene 2022)

La España que quieres


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (12 Ene 2022)

Pregunto....

Es un barrio de la etnia??


----------



## Pentotal_Sodico (12 Ene 2022)

Tengo razón dijo:


> El vídeo no lo deja claro. Los moritos no huyen al ver a la policía, para mi que puede haber otra cosa de por medio y puede incluso haberse dado el caso que hayan hecho una buena acción, que a veces pasa… a ver si el que iba con el machete por la calle era ese tío.
> 
> Espero a ver qué actualicen el caso.



No juzguemos tan rapido verdad? Puede ser que el de la mano colgando y los pantalones de operario sea un peligroso ultraderechista que sacó el machete de untarse el froigrás en el pan para amenazar racistamente a los pobres migrantes del video y estos en un acto de humanidad legendaria le hayan reducido y evitado una auto-amputacion total de la mano del peligroso faCscista y llamado a la pulisia. Yo lo veo tambien, si. Puede ser.


----------



## blahblahblah (12 Ene 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> al principio se ve bien
> 
> hay un moro de mierda vestido de negro con bambos blancos, y el otro moro de mierda con la sudadera y capucha blancas y manchas negras, que están cebados como perros de presa sobre el que tiene los pantalones de remero y que tiene ya media mano cortada



eso más o menos lo he entendido, ¿pero los que están por ahí? Al principio pensaba que estaba con los moros, pero creo que no. O te metes o no te metes, no sé. Vamos, si quieres separarlos les pateas la cabeza o los mueles a palo, que para algo estan en el suelo con toda su atención en otra cosa.
Lo peor es que la policia actúa igual. Vamos, que si no quieren disparar está bien, pero en vez de meter ostias empiezan a jugar al juego de la cebolla.
Y para eso te quieren desarmado, para que estés a merced de criminales, ya sean uniformados y de servicio o de la brigada del enriquecimiento cultural.

Los perros cuando muerden se olvidan de todo y ya no te digo si son pitbulls... darles palmaditas o pedirles que paren no sirve de nada.

Tampoco entiendo a los moros la verdad, pero ahí ya ni intento hacer el esfuerzo. Si lo querían matar lo estaban haciendo muy mal, y tampoco le han apalizado, porque al tío se le ve que se levanta sin problemas. ¿Le querían robar la cartera?


----------



## magnoberto (12 Ene 2022)

Vaya puto lio, al final lo obvio, el moro acuchillando


----------



## Fabs (12 Ene 2022)

Es un exitoso caso de integración, parece que ya se sienten como en casa. Mis dieses.


----------



## Evolucionista (12 Ene 2022)

La España multicultural está quedando preciosa gracias a la castuza política, gracias a la patronal de empresarios, gracias a la banca y gracias a la judeomasonería y sus chupaculos.


----------



## ranke (12 Ene 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Pregunto....
> 
> Es un barrio de la etnia??



No, para nada. Es la zona centro de la población, a unos 200 metros del hay-untamiento, aunque en la zona viven bastantes inmigrantes, mayoritariamente latinos. Los magrebíes se concentran más por la zona del castillo.


----------



## ANS² (12 Ene 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> eso más o menos lo he entendido, ¿pero los que están por ahí? Al principio pensaba que estaba con los moros, pero creo que n te metes o no te metes, no sé. Vamos, si quieres separarlos les pateas la cabeza o los mueles a palo, que para algo estan en el suelo con toda su atención en otra cosa.
> Lo peor es que la policia actúa igual. Vamos, que si no quieren disparar está bien, pero en vez de meter ostias empiezan a jugar al juego de la cebolla.
> Y para eso te quieren desarmado, para que estés a merced de criminales, ya sean uniformados y de servicios o de la brigada del enriquecimiento cultural.
> 
> ...



algunos de los que estaban alrededor pueden ser familiares de los moros


----------



## Porestar (12 Ene 2022)

SR.KARL MARX dijo:


> porque no le funden a tiros al que le esta rematando en el suelo a la victima? en fin...



¿Te crees que los caballeros tienen un mínimo de puntería y manejo del arma? La llevan de adorno.


----------



## claudiofp (12 Ene 2022)

La actuación policial sobresaliente


----------



## Freedomfighter (12 Ene 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> como un perro de presa el puto moro de mierda
> 
> cuando explote esto y salgamos a la caza del moro nos llamarán fachas...




Ese es el matiz que muchos no acaban de entender, esta gente no recula jamás, les suda la polla de que venga la policía o que los rodeen 100 españolitos, lo único que los para es la ley del más fuerte, y eso lo saben muy bien los hijos de puta, cuidado con tratarlos con las típicas amenazas de "te voy a dar" o "te voy a matar", o lo haces de verdad o mejor te callas.


----------



## Guaguei (12 Ene 2022)

si yo fuera diputado cojeria una tablet y en mi turno de intervencion en el congreso le daria al play con el maximo volumen y lo mostraria al hemiciclo, y diria todos los dias lo mismo, inmigrantes irregulares protagonizan casos a diario y los medios de comunicacion del psoe ocultan sin cesar, asi como tambien ocultan la identidad de los criminales y bla bla bla


----------



## Freedomfighter (12 Ene 2022)

Esto es solo un aperitivo de lo que nos espera a los autóctonos, a ver si os creéis que lo que está pasando con la plandemia no tiene nada que ver con todos estos años de giliprogresismo, donde nos han metido a millones de invasores, que en realidad son una quinta columna militar para activarla cuando las cosas se pongan feas de verdad, todo forma parte del mismo guion, el genocidio está servido desde hace años, han ido erosionando nuestra sociedad a través de diferentes flancos, han roto las familias con la VIOGEN, han asesinado a nuestros niños con el aborto, ahora están matando a la gente despacito con terapias génicas experimentales, y lo que sigue será aún más sangriento, y esta manta de salvajes que nos han traído tienen un papel fundamental en ello, resumiendo, ESTAMOS JODIDOS...... POR SUBNORMALES!!


----------



## tolomeo (12 Ene 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Esto es solo un aperitivo de lo que nos espera a los autóctonos, a ver si os creéis que lo que está pasando con la plandemia no tiene nada que ver con todos estos años de giliprogresismo, donde nos han metido a millones de invasores, que en realidad son una quinta columna militar para activarla cuando las cosas se pongan feas de verdad, todo forma parte del mismo guion, el genocidio está servido desde hace años, han ido erosionando nuestra sociedad a través de diferentes flancos, han roto las familias con la VIOGEN, han asesinado a nuestros niños con el aborto, ahora están matando a la gente despacito con terapias génicas experimentales, y lo que sigue será aún más sangriento, y esta manta de salvajes que nos han traído tienen un papel fundamental en ello, resumiendo, ESTAMOS JODIDOS...... POR SUBNORMALES!!



si espabilamos es, todavía, reversible


----------



## blahblahblah (12 Ene 2022)

tolomeo dijo:


> si espabilamos es, todavía, reversible



para nada, ya no era reversible antes de que la gente se pinchara, ahora menos
es una cuestión demográfica y la inercia no se puede parar

Lo que es cierto es que quizás mucha gente despierte un poco, se organice, y pase a vivir en comunidades privadas centradas en la agricultura y descubran que viven mejor que en cualquier época pasada.


----------



## Freedomfighter (12 Ene 2022)

tolomeo dijo:


> si espabilamos es, todavía, reversible



Yo no estaría tan seguro de eso amigo....


----------



## Freedomfighter (12 Ene 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> para nada, ya no era reversible antes de que la gente se pinchara, ahora menos
> es una cuestión demográfica y la inercia no se puede parar
> 
> Lo que es cierto es que quizás mucha gente despierte un poco, se organice, y pase a vivir en comunidades privadas centradas en la agricultura y descubran que viven mejor que en cualquier época pasada.




Para empezar deberíamos dejar de ser tan jodidamente ingenuos de una maldita vez, ¿Qué supones que pasaría en el hipotético caso de que nuestra población fuese mermada y debilitada hasta puntos nunca antes vistos? ¿realmente crees que nuestros queridos vecinos moros nos dejarían tranquilitos en esas estupendas comunas? si esto sigue por el camino que me temo que va, aquí no se salva ni el tato.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Ene 2022)

El brutal ataque de dos hombres a José por celos: casi le amputan la mano a machetazos en Murcia


La víctima ha sido trasladada a Madrid para que le reconstruyan la mano porque casi la pierde a causa de la agresión con un arma blanca.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## blahblahblah (12 Ene 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Para empezar deberíamos dejar de ser tan jodidamente ingenuos de una maldita vez, ¿Qué supones que pasaría en el hipotético caso de que nuestra población fuese mermada y debilitada hasta puntos nunca antes vistos? ¿realmente crees que nuestros queridos vecinos moros nos dejarían tranquilitos en esas estupendas comunas? si esto sigue por el camino que me temo que va, aquí no se salva ni el tato.



Yo nunca he tenido ningún aprecio por el pueblo Español. No se respetaba a él mismo en los 90s y ahora aun es peor. No se salva ni uno de cada diez españoles. Yo vivo a mi bola en una zona bastante rural, y de aquí poco me voy a ir a algún sitio aun más alejado. Es una pena, porque empieza a haber suficiente masa crítica como para crear organizaciones autónomas - pero nada.

Los alemanes emigrando a Brasil tenían las ideas claras: huir del nwo y vivir una vida tranquila en un país subdesarrollado. África es muy grande, muy rica, con gobiernos débiles y tierras asequibles... Pero bueno, la gente quiere la tele y las cuatro chorradas del progreso a las que se han enganchado.


----------



## °YoMismo° (12 Ene 2022)

Os habeis fijado en que siempre que pasa algo las mujeres chillan constantemente??? Es como si fuese parte de su nateraleza gritar en los conflictos. Curioso


----------



## blahblahblah (12 Ene 2022)

°YoMismo° dijo:


> Os habeis fijado en que siempre que pasa algo las mujeres chillan constantemente??? Es como si fuese parte de su nateraleza gritar en los conflictos. Curioso



Lo mejor es el periodista... que parece que le importa más esos ataques de ansiedad que el problema en sí.
También tiene gracia que le llama "pelea". Si los agresores fueran nacionales y la victima extranjera sería una paliza racista super violenta, lo verías en el telediario, y sabrías los nombres, las caras, y más de tres o cuatro curiosidades de los agresores.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (12 Ene 2022)

veo eso y según le retira la policía el machete le rebano el pescuezo a los dos moromierdas


----------



## Freedomfighter (12 Ene 2022)

°YoMismo° dijo:


> Os habeis fijado en que siempre que pasa algo las mujeres chillan constantemente??? Es como si fuese parte de su nateraleza gritar en los conflictos. Curioso



Es un instinto natural, los monos también lo hacen


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (12 Ene 2022)

La policía como siempre impecable... Vamos si quieren los matan a los 2 ahí mismo. Les dan la espalda a los agresores, no se apoyan, no engrilletan...
Que vergüenza de tios


----------



## Drogoprofe (12 Ene 2022)

Le han cortado el brazo x infiel


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (12 Ene 2022)

*Remar mas fuerte que esa mano anPUTAda ya no paga pensiones *


----------



## mxmanu (12 Ene 2022)

Con lo poco que cuesta juntarlos a todos y lanzarlos al mar joder, putos políticos de mierda.


Aunque viendo la que se monta por que un cerdo que nos vamos a papear esta en una jaula...


----------



## BeastMaker (12 Ene 2022)

Esto va a ser nuestro día a día. Con la tranquilidad que se respiraba en las calles, ahora vamos a tener que ir medio protegidos por si se te cruza un hijo de puta de estos.


----------



## lefebre (12 Ene 2022)

Tengo razón dijo:


> El vídeo no lo deja claro. Los moritos no huyen al ver a la policía, para mi que puede haber otra cosa de por medio y puede incluso haberse dado el caso que hayan hecho una buena acción, que a veces pasa… a ver si el que iba con el machete por la calle era ese tío.
> 
> Espero a ver qué actualicen el caso.



Es un menor. ¿para que cojones va a huir?


----------



## llabiegu (12 Ene 2022)

joder vaya intervencion de la policia, estamos jodidos bien si estos nos van a ayudar en algo.
Se cruzan varias veces, guardan las pistolas sin reducir al del machete que se queda luego detras de ellos...

mete miedo


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (12 Ene 2022)

Campos de reeducación y trabajos forzosos para esta basura pero ya.

Toda economia que se precie, siempre ha de tener obreros esclavos, sin duda el destino para esta basura marrón y parasitaria.


----------



## kenny220 (12 Ene 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Herido grave tras recibir varias puñaladas con un machete durante una brutal pelea en Molina
> 
> «Yo creo que ha perdido la mano», señalaron varios jóvenes que presenciaron el desenlace de la contienda*
> 
> ...









2 marroquíes, pq el nativo amputado esta emparejado con la ex de uno de los ingenieros.


----------



## kenny220 (12 Ene 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Herido grave tras recibir varias puñaladas con un machete durante una brutal pelea en Molina
> 
> «Yo creo que ha perdido la mano», señalaron varios jóvenes que presenciaron el desenlace de la contienda*
> 
> ...



Ver archivo adjunto 903695


----------



## Freedomfighter (12 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Toda economia que se precie, siempre ha de tener obreros esclavos



De momento es justo al revés, nosotros somos sus esclavos.


----------



## Tengo razón (12 Ene 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> al principio se ve bien
> 
> hay un moro de mierda vestido de negro con bambos blancos, y el otro moro de mierda con la sudadera y capucha blancas y manchas negras, que están cebados como perros de presa sobre el que tiene los pantalones de remero y que tiene ya media mano cortada



Eso es el principio. Pero después me ha extrañado porque parece que los 2 morillos lo que hacen es retenerle al tipo con fuerza, no parece que le estén pegando una paliza salvaje. Y sobre todo, que cuando llega la policía en vez de huir a la carrera le siguen reteniendo como si estuvieran sujetando al manco como si tuviera otra arma.
Y finalmente, el morillo de negro en vez de escaparse va y le dice a la señora algo enfadado y luego acude donde está el policía.

Mi impresión es que el que tenia el machete era el otro y que los morillos fueron a detenerle. No se si era un loco o que les pilló robando, la cuestión es que los morillos no huyen y eso es muy significativo.


Pentotal_Sodico dijo:


> No juzguemos tan rapido verdad? Puede ser que el de la mano colgando y los pantalones de operario sea un peligroso ultraderechista que sacó el machete de untarse el froigrás en el pan para amenazar racistamente a los pobres migrantes del video y estos en un acto de humanidad legendaria le hayan reducido y evitado una auto-amputacion total de la mano del peligroso faCscista y llamado a la pulisia. Yo lo veo tambien, si. Puede ser.



La escena es muy confusa, un tío con la mano colgando es muy vistoso, pero ¿2menas que en vez de huir se ponen a dar explicaciones a un policía? Muy raro todo.
En esta situación en particular no lo veo nada claro. No descarto que sea una de las travesuras de los menas, pero basándome exclusivamente en el vídeo no me cuadra que sea este el caso.


----------



## Freedomfighter (12 Ene 2022)

Tengo razón dijo:


> Eso es el principio. Pero después me ha extrañado porque parece que los 2 morillos lo que hacen es retenerle al tipo con fuerza, no parece que le estén pegando una paliza salvaje. Y sobre todo, que cuando llega la policía en vez de huir a la carrera le siguen reteniendo como si estuvieran sujetando al manco como si tuviera otra arma.
> Y finalmente, el morillo de negro en vez de escaparse va y le dice a la señora algo enfadado y luego acude donde está el policía.
> 
> Mi impresión es que el que tenia el machete era el otro y que los morillos fueron a detenerle. No se si era un loco o que les pilló robando, la cuestión es que los morillos no huyen y eso es muy significativo.



Que los morillos no huyen dice..... ¿pa qué van a huir? no te enteras de nada amigo....


----------



## Jonny Favourite (12 Ene 2022)

Kripteia y decreto "Noche y niebla".Es la única manera de acabar con estos canallas hideputas.

Tenemos tanto que aprender de los juden en este campo...


----------



## bsnas (12 Ene 2022)

Casi acaban friendo a tiros al viejo con el machete que claramente no estaba implicado mientras el compañero jijijajea con el moro agresor que esta cebandose con el remero.


----------



## Casino (12 Ene 2022)

tolomeo dijo:


> si espabilamos es, todavía, reversible




a quien intente hacer algo lo entrullan por terrorismo para siempre


Saludos


----------



## Tengo razón (12 Ene 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Que los morillos no huyen dice..... ¿pa qué van a huir? no te enteras de nada amigo....





claudiofp dijo:


> La actuación policial sobresaliente





Freedomfighter dijo:


> Ese es el matiz que muchos no acaban de entender, esta gente no recula jamás, les suda la polla de que venga la policía o que los rodeen 100 españolitos, lo único que los para es la ley del más fuerte, y eso lo saben muy bien los hijos de puta, cuidado con tratarlos con las típicas amenazas de "te voy a dar" o "te voy a matar", o lo haces de verdad o mejor te callas.



La policía llega corriendo y ve a 8 tíos en un tumulto, un montón de sangre y un brazo colgando. Quien pretenda que un policía actúe 100% eficazmente en la gestión inicial de ese incidente es un iluso o un ignorante.


Falso, o huyen a la carrera o se enfrentan a la policia. Pero quedarse a dar explicaciones a transeúntes y policías como se ve en este vídeo, es un caso inaudito y por tanto prefiero reservar mi veredicto antes que contribuir a una posible fake.


----------



## Freedomfighter (12 Ene 2022)

Tengo razón dijo:


> Falso, o huyen a la carrera o se enfrentan a la policia. Pero quedarse a dar explicaciones a transeúntes y policías como se ve en este vídeo, es un caso inaudito y por tanto




Habrás visto tú muchos follacabras huyendo cuando están en pleno fregao.


----------



## ugeruge (12 Ene 2022)

Otro caso aislado a sumar a los miles anteriores
Circulen que aquí no ha pasado nada


----------



## Viviendo Digno (12 Ene 2022)

Para la izquierda de hoy, el hombre que se encaró el otro día al podeguarro que le insultó es malo y los moritos acuchilladores son buenos.

Lo digo sobre todo por cómo entraron en un hilo y en otro.


----------



## César Borgia (12 Ene 2022)




----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (12 Ene 2022)

quienes son esos manginas que llegan con pistolas?...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (12 Ene 2022)

Llorón dijo:


> @xicomaIo que opinas de tus ninios?



xicomalo muriendo en la calle de repentinitis: si soros y el PSOE han querido que muera, bien muerto estoy.


----------



## Tengo razón (12 Ene 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Habrás visto tú muchos follacabras huyendo cuando están en pleno fregao.



¿Cuando llega la policía? Sí. Salvo cuando los moros son muchos, que entonces sí que se enfrentan a la poli.


----------



## Madafaca (12 Ene 2022)

Español PACO
Los dos moros PACOS
Los policías PACOS

Todos PACOS.

El día que vengan los de la Mara18 o el cártel de Sinaloa, nos dará la risa a todos.


----------



## NeoGoldstein (12 Ene 2022)

Dios qué rabia me dan todas las charos gritando como locas,
y luego votando a Psoe o Podemos porque 'puentes y no muros' bla bla bla


----------



## Akira. (12 Ene 2022)

La actuación del policía da asco, si es morito no hay delito, órdenes de arriba. Si no veis claro lo que sucederá en un futuro estáis jodidos.


----------



## Domyos35 (12 Ene 2022)

Es tiempo de matanza por esas tierras


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (12 Ene 2022)

Menudos hijos de la gran puta los dos moromierdas pelopolla.
Atacando siempre por la espalda y armados por cualquier gilipollez, esto nos demuestra que como españoles debemos empezar a formar patrullas vecinales armadas (tal y como dije ayer en otro hilo) dedicadas a cazar a inmigrantes de mierda e ir siempre armados dispuestos a no dejar pasar ni media.
Hay que matar a todo bastardo invasor, o como mínimo deportarlo a él y a toda su familia y amigos si están en el país.

Ya hemos visto en este vídeo que la policía es inútil: se quedan embobados apuntando al señor que les había quitado el machete a los otros a pesar de que este les estaba diciendo claramente lo que estaba pasando, mientras que los dos moromierdas seguían intentando cargarse al hombre con la mano amputada y el maderillo no estaba haciendo NADA para separarlos.
De hecho cuando logran apartarlos a los dos tíos esos en ningún momento los engrilletan, ni los retienen, ni los tumban, ni siquiera les apuntan con el arma o les vigilan ya que podemos ver cómo ambos polis le dan totalmente la espalda a dos tíos que casi le cortan la mano a otro y que aún con ellos delante seguían intentando matarlo.


----------



## blahblahblah (12 Ene 2022)

Tengo razón dijo:


> La policía llega corriendo y ve a 8 tíos en un tumulto, un montón de sangre y un brazo colgando. Quien pretenda que un policía actúe 100% eficazmente en la gestión inicial de ese incidente es un iluso o un ignorante.



anda mírate este video





__





Mad Max: - multiculturalidad en Murcia (video)


«Yo creo que ha perdido la mano», señalaron varios jóvenes que presenciaron el desenlace de la contienda Un hombre resultó herido de gravedad este miércoles al recibir varias puñaladas durante una pelea que sostuvo con dos jóvenes norteafricanos, uno de ellos, al parecer, menor de edad...




www.burbuja.info






si yo voy por ahí y el agredido fuera mi amigo, te digo yo que 5 segundos los moros ya no estan encima. Voy corriendo y a golpear el balón. Este video dura 30 segundos y la policia no hace nada a ninguno de los dos moros.
Es que es flipante, la policia pasa de los agresores y los agresores de la policia.

pero ey, supongo que te pagan para lamer botas por internet. Ve con cuidado, que el karma es muy bromista.


----------



## CocoVin (12 Ene 2022)

Pasote el policía. En america ya sabemos que seria otro guion.


----------



## Evangelion (12 Ene 2022)

Y la policia casi dispara al calvo alto, que estaba separando y es el que ha quitado el machete al mena a riesgo de su vida.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Ene 2022)

Es posible que Murcia sea la primera Comunidad Autonoma que cuente con VOX como primera fuerza, va a ser interesante lo que pase ahi, daria el PP sus votos a Vox, haria el PP una pepada y se uniria al PSOE? diria que no puede cruzar las lineas rojas de VOX y le dara el gobierno a los rojos?


----------



## Evangelion (12 Ene 2022)

En el Español hablan de líos de faldas...O está Pj tratando de justificar lo injustificable.
Ni una noticia en los medios nacionales.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (12 Ene 2022)

Estan pasando cosas chulisimas


----------



## baneaito (13 Ene 2022)

jaja, el madero dandole una patada al machete como si fuera hollywood, asegurandose de que acabe lo más cerca posible de la multitud con la consiguiente posibilidad de "extravío"


----------



## tnkt (13 Ene 2022)

Ojalá haya veganza y maten a un montón de moros y moras y los cuelguen de los árboles a todos y se vayan para siempre.


----------



## BHAN83 (13 Ene 2022)

Gracias politicos de Madrit por llenar Murcia de basura.

Los territorios que mas independentistas deberian ser como Murcia o Cadiz, son los que menos lo son, y viceversa.


----------



## Dj Puesto (13 Ene 2022)

En um país de verdad atropellas a los moros de mierda y a los policías y matas dos pájaros de un tiro, vergonzoso lo que tenemos que tragar


----------



## yixikh (13 Ene 2022)

Vaya barrenderos con pistola inútiles tenemos


----------



## jose253 (13 Ene 2022)

el dia de la marmota continuo. a ver si cae el meteorito ya


----------



## NXT (13 Ene 2022)

Fermi dijo:


> Gracias PSOE, gracias PP





NeoGoldstein dijo:


> Dios qué rabia me dan todas las charos gritando como locas,
> y luego votando a Psoe o Podemos porque 'puentes y no muros' bla bla bla



Efectivamente, disfruten lo votado.










__





Resultados Electorales en Molina de Segura: Elecciones Municipales 2019


Conoce los resultados de las Elecciones Municipales 2019 en Molina de Segura: número de votos y concejales por partido con EL PAÍS.




resultados.elpais.com


----------



## Tengo razón (13 Ene 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> anda mírate este video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora se que el manco está liado con la ex de uno de los moros y que ellos fueron a buscarlo. Pero viendo ese vídeo y el otro vídeo no veo nada claro aparte de lo del manco. Y un policía tiene muchísima información que procesar en muy poco tiempo.


----------



## Lana (13 Ene 2022)

Nos sangran a impuestos para pagarle a estos putos policías inútiles de los cojones. Ahí los tenéis en acción. Sois una vergüenza.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Ene 2022)




----------



## Kartoffeln (13 Ene 2022)

Policia hezpañorda

Si el morito hablase en catalán le hubieran apalizado.


----------



## trellat (13 Ene 2022)

los policias llevan un mondongo en los pantalones que hasta aqui llega el pestuzo, tengo que abrir la ventana ...


----------



## trellat (13 Ene 2022)

El moro hijoputa hasta que no se ha cebao con el tio no ha parado. Y los policias ahi haciendo no se sabe qué ...

que verguenza joder


----------



## Johnsons (13 Ene 2022)

Joder vaya cuadro:

la madre acercándose a mirar con el bebé...

los polis abrumados sin inmovilizar ni a cristo y permitiendo que le siguiera asfixiando

los gritos de las mujeres....

la novia evitando que el novio fuera a auxiliar

Agenda 2O3O en pleno 2022. Distopía en vena


----------



## trellat (13 Ene 2022)

Lo de los policias es...
ven al tio en un charco de sangre con el moro encima con un cuchillo ... ¿para qué sacan las pistolas blandiendolas?
De morir el tio no se si acabara callendoles una buena


----------



## Elmachacante (13 Ene 2022)

La policía mientras tanto diciéndole a la gente que se suba la mascarilla


----------



## trellat (13 Ene 2022)

¿Siguen pidiendoles unas pruebas de cultura general del copón para ingresar en el cuerpo ...?
Vamos, que para ser policias han de ser bibliotecarios tambien ... ¿Al final pues que tenemos?


----------



## kicorv (13 Ene 2022)

Mientras tanto, la policía nacional se dedica a investigar si, entre toda la documentación, una póliza de mierda expirada y sin vigencia (irrelevante) presentada por un británico joven y con pasta es falsa y le denuncian por falsedad documental (solicitud de residencia) por tener “indicios”. Ayer mismo. Doy fe.


----------



## kicorv (13 Ene 2022)

trellat dijo:


> Lo de los policias es...
> ven al tio en un charco de sangre con el moro encima con un cuchillo ... ¿para qué sacan las pistolas blandiendolas?
> De morir el tio no se si acabara callendoles una buena



Espero que nunca les pase a ellos o alguien de su familia.

Pero luego bien valientes que se ponen con gente educada.

Aún me acuerdo de hace poco, aparcar y venirme uno en furgoneta que no podía pasar “libremente” y enseñarme la placa de policía NACIONAL diciendo: mira, mira esto. Quítalo.


----------



## trellat (13 Ene 2022)

Si no quieren utilizar pistolas ...
lo mejor, los dos con decisión y a la vez, uno lo agarra del cuello con el mataleon ese, el otro los pies ... y se llevan al morito en volandas.
No hace falta ni tan siquiera porras mierda, no jodamos que ni tan siquiera puedan hacer eso.


----------



## PORRON (13 Ene 2022)

VIVA EL PSOE.


----------



## amcxxl (13 Ene 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Herido grave tras recibir varias puñaladas con un machete durante una brutal pelea en Molina
> 
> «Yo creo que ha perdido la mano», señalaron varios jóvenes que presenciaron el desenlace de la contienda*
> 
> ...



vergonzosa actuacion policial, deberian haber abierto fuego sin mas historias contra todos los que tenian armas blancas


----------



## Panzerfaust (13 Ene 2022)

Le va a caer una buena al moromierda, seguro que esta noche la pasa en el calabozo hasta mañana que la jueza progre de turno lo ponga en libertad. 

Este no vuelve a delinquir más


----------



## Maerum (13 Ene 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> como un perro de presa el puto moro de mierda
> 
> cuando explote esto y salgamos a la caza del moro nos llamarán fachas...



¿A cazar moros? ¿la gente tiene miedo de ir sin mascarilla y van a ir a cazar moros? no tienes ni idea de la que se avecina.


----------



## Panzerfaust (13 Ene 2022)

Pentotal_Sodico dijo:


> No juzguemos tan rapido verdad? Puede ser que el de la mano colgando y los pantalones de operario sea un peligroso ultraderechista que sacó el machete de untarse el froigrás en el pan para amenazar racistamente a los pobres migrantes del video y estos en un acto de humanidad legendaria le hayan reducido y evitado una auto-amputacion total de la mano del peligroso faCscista y llamado a la pulisia. Yo lo veo tambien, si. Puede ser.



Tiene toda la pinta si, raro raro que los moromierda estén jodiendo la vida de alguien porque sí


----------



## Panzerfaust (13 Ene 2022)

ranke dijo:


> No, para nada. Es la zona centro de la población, a unos 200 metros del hay-untamiento, aunque en la zona viven bastantes inmigrantes, mayoritariamente latinos. Los magrebíes se concentran más por la zona del castillo.



Pero qué cojones LATINOS si un panchito va a un país latino como es España ¿ellos son los latinos? Y nosotros qué somos? Vikingos? 

Esto del término latino es que es descojonante


----------



## antiglobalista (13 Ene 2022)

Ir haciendo recopilación que queda poco para que gente de tome la justicia y salgan a cazar moros


Que diran que las agresiones racistas eran diarias y que ellos no se metían nunca en ningún problema


El ejido 2.0 a nivel nacional esta proximo.no va a ver sitio para esconderse cuerpillos pestosillos enclenques del magreb


----------



## antiglobalista (13 Ene 2022)

Pentotal_Sodico dijo:


> No juzguemos tan rapido verdad? Puede ser que el de la mano colgando y los pantalones de operario sea un peligroso ultraderechista que sacó el machete de untarse el froigrás en el pan para amenazar racistamente a los pobres migrantes del video y estos en un acto de humanidad legendaria le hayan reducido y evitado una auto-amputacion total de la mano del peligroso faCscista y llamado a la pulisia. Yo lo veo tambien, si. Puede ser.





Si un ultraderechista le saca de verdad una navaja a un moro,le da un paro cardiaco


Sus coranzoncillos son frágiles como sus cuerpecitos enclenques del magreb


----------



## yixikh (13 Ene 2022)




----------



## jose253 (13 Ene 2022)

Tengo razón dijo:


> Ahora se que el manco está liado con la ex de uno de los moros y que ellos fueron a buscarlo. Pero viendo ese vídeo y el otro vídeo no veo nada claro aparte de lo del manco. Y un policía tiene muchísima información que procesar en muy poco tiempo.



salió el gordo


----------



## jose253 (13 Ene 2022)

Maerum dijo:


> ¿A cazar moros? ¿la gente tiene miedo de ir sin mascarilla y van a ir a cazar moros? no tienes ni idea de la que se avecina.



el tio esta con la exnovia de uno de los que lo ha apuñalado y tiene un hijo medio moro con el y ha sido por algo relacionado con eso. to estas cosas ya quedan en familia, mezclense wachines


----------



## EnergiaLibre (13 Ene 2022)

jose253 dijo:


> el tio esta con la exnovia de uno de los que lo ha apuñalado y tiene un hijo medio moro con el y ha sido por algo relacionado con eso. cazar ni cazar. to estas cosas ya quedan en familia, mezclense wachines



interesante, sabes si era progre o votaba a podemos el muerto?


----------



## supercuernos (13 Ene 2022)

PUES TODO HA SIDO POR CELOS ....

Dos marroquíes, de 31 y 23 años, machetes en mano, han desatado el pánico de los vecinos de la calle Triunfo de Molina de Segura (Murcia) al atacar a la ex novia de uno de ellos y a su actual pareja. El resultado ha sido una reyerta en la que los tres hombres y la mujer han resultado heridos, y uno de ellos ha tenido que ser trasladado a un hospital de Madrid para salvar su mano amputada.

Una vez en el lugar del suceso, los agentes han tenido que separar a dos de los involucrados en la pelea, que continuaban agrediéndose a pesar de la presencia policial. Además, un vecino de la zona ha logrado arrebatarles el cuchillo en mitad de la disputa.

Uno de los heridos ha recibido varias puñaladas en la espalda y las piernas, así como en una mano, en la que presentaba varios desgarros, y ha sido trasladado al hospital Morales Meseguer de Murcia en un primer momento, aunque fuentes cercanas aseguraron que después se llevó a Madrid para someterlo a una intervención con el propósito de recuperar su mano.


----------



## Porestar (13 Ene 2022)

@Notrabajo34 no te metas en ese gremio, es más digno extorsionar estudiantes.


----------



## AssGaper (13 Ene 2022)

Dicen en otro hilo que el payo ha muerto. Bueno, podemos ya montar un Ejido 2.0?


----------



## Mis Alaska (13 Ene 2022)

Tengo razón dijo:


> El vídeo no lo deja claro. Los moritos no huyen al ver a la policía, para mi que puede haber otra cosa de por medio y puede incluso haberse dado el caso que hayan hecho una buena acción, que a veces pasa… a ver si el que iba con el machete por la calle era ese tío.
> 
> Espero a ver qué actualicen el caso.



[IRONIC MODE]
_Por supuesto, el agredido era mala persona y le dieron karma del bueno por ser mala persona, no veo en el vídeo que ha podido hacer esa mala persona, pero tiene que ser algo malísimo para que le pase lo que le está pasando. Los norteafricanos a modo de héroes de Marvel llevaban 'cuchillos' de grandes dimensiones por si tenían que actuar repartiendo karma. Pobrecitos, un gran poder conlleva una gran responsabilidad (*alguien de la franquicia de spiderman* dixit). Mis condolencias para la familia de los que manejaban el cuchillo y examen de conciencia para la familia del que casi le cortan la mano y lo parten por la mitad a machetazos salvajemente.
[/IRONIC MODE]_

¿Pero tú has visto el video? Tiene pinta de ser un currante de esos que arreglan las calles o las carreteras. Que aquí no cabe doble interpretación ninguna. Unos chavales peligrosos y armados con arma blanca se quieren cargar en plena calle y a plena luz del día a un hombre absolutamente corriente que tuvo la mala suerte de cruzarse con ellos. Y unos policias armados, totalmente ineficaces a la hora de defender a una víctima de sus atacantes. ¿Que otra interpretación aparte de la aportada puede hacerse?. Ninguna. Y el que quiera darle la vuelta a esta historia como un calcetín es un desgraciado de la vida.

Basta ya de ese relativismo moral ramplón que solo nos lleva a la indiferencia ante actos como este. Lo que está mal, está mal y no se puede justificar ni matizar.


----------



## jose253 (13 Ene 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> interesante, sabes si era progre o votaba a podemos el muerto?



pues ni idea pero la verdad es que me importa tres mierdas el caso...no te voy a engañar. la gente no aprende y yo no puedo hacer nada por ellos.


----------



## jose253 (13 Ene 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> [IRONIC MODE]
> _Por supuesto, el agredido era mala persona y le dieron karma del bueno por ser mala persona, no veo en el vídeo que ha podido hacer esa mala persona, pero tiene que ser algo malísimo para que le pase lo que le está pasando. Los norteafricanos a modo de héroes de Marvel llevaban 'cuchillos' de grandes dimensiones por si tenían que actuar repartiendo karma. Pobrecitos, un gran poder conlleva una gran responsabilidad (*alguien de la franquicia de spiderman* dixit). Mis condolencias para la familia de los que manejaban el cuchillo y examen de conciencia para la familia del que casi le cortan la mano y lo parten por la mitad a machetazos salvajemente.
> [/IRONIC MODE]_
> 
> ¿Pero tú has visto el video? Tiene pinta de ser un currante de esos que arreglan las calles o las carreteras. Que aquí no cabe doble interpretación ninguna. Unos chavales peligrosos y armados con arma blanca se quieren cargar en plena calle y a plena luz del día a un hombre absolutamente corriente que tuvo la mala suerte de cruzarse con ellos. Y unos policias armados, totalmente ineficaces a la hora de defender a una víctima de sus atacantes. ¿Que otra interpretación aparte de la aportada puede hacerse?. Ninguna. Y el que quiera darle la vuelta a esta historia como un calcetín es un desgraciado de la vida.



a ver, el caso es que la tia tiene un hijo con uno de los moros(alto IQ,sin duda) y se ve que el niño le dice al padre que no le trata bien el novio de su madre. asi que va a machetearlo.


----------



## Mis Alaska (13 Ene 2022)

jose253 dijo:


> a ver, el caso es que la tia tiene un hijo con uno de los moros(alto IQ,sin duda) y se ve que el niño le dice al padre que no le trata bien el novio de su madre. asi que va a machetearlo.



Claro, claro, ahora que lo comentas, tiene toda la pinta de ser eso. La víctima fué a machetear y salió manca. Todo el sentido del mundo. Después de ver varias veces el video, desde distintas perspectivas, empiezo a barajar como cierta tu teoría. 

Sabes que lo que estás diciendo son excusas burdas para justificar lo injustificable ¿no?.


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Ene 2022)

La actuación de la policía es absolutamente lamentable, se dedican a dar vueltas como subnormales sin darle dos hostias al agresor y para colmo se pira de rositas. 

Estos mierdas son los que luego molestan con el tema mascarillas, caballero, eh! Caballero!


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Ene 2022)

Rojos rojeando, que disfruten el NWO.


----------



## Soynuevo (13 Ene 2022)

Vienen los mejores!


----------



## jose253 (13 Ene 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Claro, claro, ahora que lo comentas, tiene toda la pinta de ser eso. La víctima fué a machetear y salió manca. Todo el sentido del mundo. Después de ver varias veces el video, desde distintas perspectivas, empiezo a barajar como cierta tu teoría.
> 
> Sabes que lo que estás diciendo son excusas burdas para justificar lo injustificable ¿no?.



no has comprendido el mensaje. el hijo le dice que el novio de su madre le trata mal. entonces el moro con otro va a machetearlo.


----------



## Mis Alaska (13 Ene 2022)

jose253 dijo:


> no has comprendido el mensaje. el hijo le dice que el novio de su madre le trata mal. entonces el moro con otro va a machetearlo.



Que da igual como lo entienda, que lo que se VE, es a dos norteafricanos intentando matar a un hombre a machetazos. Me da igual lo que haya detrás, quien empezó, como empezó si hay una historia de Ana Rosa detrás. Que todo eso es secundario. Que no se puede permitir en un mundo libre que se agreda de esa manera a una persona. La historia que haya detrás deja de tener importancia frente a esa salvajada.


----------



## jose253 (13 Ene 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Que da igual como lo entienda, que lo que se VE, es a dos norteafricanos intentando matar a un hombre a machetazos. Me da igual lo que haya detrás, quien empezó, como empezó si hay una historia de Ana Rosa detrás. Que todo eso es secundario. Que no se puede permitir en un mundo libre que se agreda de esa manera a una persona. La historia que haya detrás deja de tener importancia frente a esa salvajada.



y a mi que me cuentas jaja. si yo estoy diciendo porque se produce eso. casi le busca una ruina al novio por encamarse con gentuza.


----------



## FOYETE (13 Ene 2022)

Puta vergüenza de policías, solo sirven para dar por el culo al español remero medio. A tiros tendrían que haber matado a esos moros de mierda!!! Y si después van a la cárcel pues que se jodan que para eso son policías. Que se hace policía cualquier desgraciado de mierda y eso no es así, después pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## sirpask (13 Ene 2022)

Pues que la gente Vote a VOX y se dejen de mierdas.

No hay mas. El resto de partidos está a favor de estos grupos de hienas.


----------



## bondiappcc (13 Ene 2022)

La verdad es que no sabes qué ha pasado y quién es el "malo".

No te puedes liar a tiros contra todo lo que se mueva.


----------



## Macabrón (13 Ene 2022)

ESte país en unos años va a ser Brasil. Condominios cerrados por perímetros de seguridad armada y el resto del país que no se va a poder pisar la calle de la cantidad de delincuentes a los que encima denunciarlos será delito de odio.


----------



## Remero consentido (13 Ene 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> como un perro de presa el puto moro de mierda
> 
> cuando explote esto y salgamos a la caza del moro nos llamarán fachas...




Eso no va a pasar, y lo sabes. Los hezpañoles estamos esperando el tren que nos lleve a Auschwitz


----------



## Remero consentido (13 Ene 2022)

Macabrón dijo:


> ESte país en unos años va a ser Brasil. Condominios cerrados por perímetros de seguridad armada y el resto del país que no se va a poder pisar la calle de la cantidad de delincuentes a los que encima denunciarlos será delito de odio.




Esa es la hoja de ruta


----------



## Remero consentido (13 Ene 2022)

°YoMismo° dijo:


> Os habeis fijado en que siempre que pasa algo las mujeres chillan constantemente??? Es como si fuese parte de su nateraleza gritar en los conflictos. Curioso




Deberian crear un observatorio feminista que investigase ese fenómeno


----------



## Remero consentido (13 Ene 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Herido grave tras recibir varias puñaladas con un machete durante una brutal pelea en Molina
> 
> «Yo creo que ha perdido la mano», señalaron varios jóvenes que presenciaron el desenlace de la contienda*
> 
> ...




Lo importante es que si los detienen, estos multiculturales tienen recambio para que continue y no se pierda su cultura


----------



## Tamyiusu (13 Ene 2022)

LA PUta policia que hace expulsion del cuerpo a esos 2 hijosdeputa.


----------



## El pernales (13 Ene 2022)

claudiofp dijo:


> La actuación policial sobresaliente



Sólo cumplían órdenes


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (13 Ene 2022)

La policia esta muy ocupada multando e intimidando a quien no lleva bozal por la calle.


----------



## daesrd (13 Ene 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> que inutil es la policia de mierda



Es la nueva poli, estilo Demolition man


----------



## jorobachov (13 Ene 2022)

El video tiene que ir acompañado de la canción de los osos amorosos , yo ahí solo veo reparto de amor e intercambio cultural.


----------



## Furymundo (13 Ene 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> si yo fuera diputado cojeria una tablet y en mi turno de intervencion en el congreso le daria al play con el maximo volumen y lo mostraria al hemiciclo, y diria todos los dias lo mismo, inmigrantes irregulares protagonizan casos a diario y los medios de comunicacion del psoe ocultan sin cesar, asi como tambien ocultan la identidad de los criminales y bla bla bla



y que arreglarias enseñando un intento de descuartizamiento a una banda de psicopatas ?


----------



## trellat (13 Ene 2022)

A ver, lo de que si eran 2 o todos moros (o ninguno de ellos) los implicados, ej que era un asunto de celos, el moro era el ex de la novia del finao, el finao era tambien moro, o no ... me la suda joder.

Lo terrible es la actuacion policial a mi modo de ver. Que no quito que la inmensa mayoria sean capaces y profesionales pero ... joder


----------



## trellat (13 Ene 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> No te puedes liar a tiros contra todo lo que se mueva.



Dos tios con decision y cojones a la de 3, 1,2 ...y 3 de llevan en volandas al morito (o quien sea) en un pis pas y lo engrilletan.
Sin pistolas y sin porras


----------



## SolyCalma (13 Ene 2022)

Que tipo de mierda de leyes y autoridad tenemos


----------



## Tigershark (13 Ene 2022)

VOTONTOS DE LA HEZ DEL 78 DISFRUTANDO DEL VOTO


----------



## Gothaus (13 Ene 2022)

En Estados Unidos habrían disparado primero y luego habrían hecho las preguntas. En ese aspecto nos llevan siglos de ventaja. Además, habría dos criminales menos en las calles.


----------



## Ederall (13 Ene 2022)

Porque les llaman africanos y no putos moros???


----------



## César Borgia (13 Ene 2022)

Han imputado al amputado.............. y no es un pareado 

Encima detenido...........















Una pelea con cuchillo en Molina de Segura deja un herido grave con una mano semiamputada


La versión de un menor, unido a unos posibles celos, podría estar detrás de la pelea producida el miércoles en Molina de Segura (Murcia) y que acabó con un hombre con la mano...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## gpm (13 Ene 2022)

@xicomalo @dabuti nunca aparecéis por aquí ratas


----------



## Kalikatres (13 Ene 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Herido grave tras recibir varias puñaladas con un machete durante una brutal pelea en Molina
> 
> «Yo creo que ha perdido la mano», señalaron varios jóvenes que presenciaron el desenlace de la contienda*
> 
> ...



La policía qué hace? haciéndose un selfie?. Por poco se cargan al viejo que blandía el arma que les había pispado a los moros y por poco la paga, encima le hacen tirarse al suelo.

1/ Llegas corriendo, NO paseando.
2/ Pegas cuatro tirosal aire haciendo mucho ruido y antes que se repongan de la sorpresa les pones la cara, la nariz y la cabeza a golpes hasta que quede chupachup chorreante.
3/ Los esposas y a la marcha.

Veo una formación MUY deficiente en estos agentes.
Para llorar. Estamos perdidos.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (13 Ene 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Han imputado al amputado.............. y no es un pareado
> 
> Encima detenido...........
> 
> ...



Ya me parecía a mí que había tomate en este caso. Se conocían todos y ya habían tenido roces antes. Dios los cría y ellos se juntan.


----------



## Guanotopía (13 Ene 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Han imputado al amputado.............. y no es un pareado
> 
> Encima detenido...........
> 
> ...



Entonces cuando alguien nos está dando puñaladas, debemos estarnos quietos no vaya a ser que desarmemos al agresor y acabemos además detenidos.

Viva el orden y la ley.


----------



## trellat (4 Feb 2022)

Cada dos por tres me salta publicidad de este tio https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxylx7wEANiST0sYijleq0Q ...

Hoy me ha vuelto a pasar y a diferencia de las otras veces ... le he hecho algo de caso


----------



## Kremlink (4 Feb 2022)

El día que descargue de camiones con una horca los cuerpos de esa mierda subhumana a docenas para que caigan a las zanjas me acordaré de estás cosas y sabré que no hay porqué tener remordimientos...Espero q vosotros hagáis lo mismo


----------



## Drogoprofe (5 Feb 2022)

Ostia ya se de dónde viene el apellido @matamoros


----------

